# Distortion in Vista from Sound Blaster Live 24-Bit External USB sound card



## buggywhip7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm getting lots of distortion in Vista from my Sound Blaster Live 24-Bit External USB sound card with my Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers. It sounds OK on my XP system, but not in Vista.

Also, operation of the adapter is sporadic. It's liable to switch back to the previous system adapter and disappear from Device Mgr at any time. To get it to come back on, I have to shut down my HP dv9207 Laptop and power back on, and even that doesn't work half the time.

I've updated to the latest drivers and Audio Console (dated Aug. 2007) from the Creative website.

I followed the install instructions to a T, deleting old drivers before install. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling to no avail.

My sys:
HP dv9207us laptop, new 6/27/07, 2gb RAM, came new with Vista Home Premium installed.
Factory sound: Conexant High Def Audio on MB with builtin Altec Lansing speakers.
(Factory sound has always worked fine, even when Sound Blaster hasn't.)
I did an Anytime Upgrade to 32-bit Ultimate on Oct.3. 
The SB has been performing the same before & after that.

Once in awhile, I unplug the SB USB & replug. Start Win Med Player & what do you know, Great Sound!

This happens every now and then, but mostly not. If it's not Creative's drivers, there's something else that keeps it TOUCHY and INSTABLE. If it works at all, it's normally distorted.

The distortion that is usually there is independent of volume. In the 5 small surround speakers, the sound is slightly better than music over a phone handset, and there is "buzzing" corresponding to the bass.

On my XP sys this setup worked flawlessly all the time with no tinkering!

Can anyone help me on this?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't belive you can have two active sound cards at the same time, go to device manager and disable the onboard sound and see if that clears up the soundblaster. Also, please do not post multiple times for the same problem


----------



## buggywhip7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try other fixes but right now it seems like Creative's driver is the culprit. I posted to their tech forum before this one and have yet to receive any response from them. Next time I will be shopping for another brand!
Also I apologize for the double posting. I wasn't aware I did it.


----------



## peto (Jan 21, 2008)

I have had the same problems, but been tinkering with Vista for awhile now and found out a solution. Assuming that Vista recognizes your card and it works fine with distortion, then the following should work well.

1. Go to Start > Control Panel and click on Classic
View.

2. Double-click on Sound and single click on
speakers.

3. With Speakers now hilighted, click on the
Configure button on the bottom left.

4. Assuming you have two speakers and subwoofer, 
choose 7.1 Surround and click next.

5. On the next screen, uncheck everything but the
subwoofer and click Next.

6. This screen leave only the Front left and right
option checked.

7. On the next screen, click Finished and back at the
Sound screen, just click OK.

8. Enjoy the sound!


----------



## buggywhip7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Peto for replying here and at Cnet.
Tried your solution but no difference.
I've ordered a Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM USB Audio Adapter.
http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/audio-advantage-srm/home.aspx

Sure hope it works when it gets here. ray: I'll let you know.
Thanks again!


----------



## charliemagpie (Feb 11, 2008)

Peto, I registered to thank you.

You 'fix' worked 100% for me. 
I just installed Vista64 and have to buy a new graphics card. You saved me the sound card.

I have Soundblaster, Live sound card (wdm) - for those interested.


Thanks Mate.
Charlie

PS. 
For those who instal Vista 64 and have my sound card, you will have to go through windows update,(before update ,I had no sound at all) and then try Peto's fix.


----------



## buggywhip7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi again-
I just installed the Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM USB Audio Adapter.
http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/...-srm/home.aspx

Ordered it from Turtle Beach after waiting over a month to get one cheaper at Dell.

It works fantastic, and has way more features than the Sound Blaster.

I got a BSOD at first because it was not compatible with a USB 2.0 hub I plugged it into, but I switched it to another one and no problems.

Thanks again!


----------



## headwork (Oct 15, 2008)

Brilliant Peto! I have been working as a PC Engineer since 1991 and would spent alot of time trying to figure out the problem there.
Well done, well worked.
THANKS




peto said:


> I have had the same problems, but been tinkering with Vista for awhile now and found out a solution. Assuming that Vista recognizes your card and it works fine with distortion, then the following should work well.
> 
> 1. Go to Start > Control Panel and click on Classic
> View.
> ...


----------



## manokios (Dec 17, 2008)

charliemagpie said:


> Peto, I registered to thank you.
> 
> You 'fix' worked 100% for me.
> I just installed Vista64 and have to buy a new graphics card. You saved me the sound card.
> ...


I registered just for the same reason. 
I have a SB Live Value (with digital out) and Vista. Same problem (sound distortion).
The solution worked perfectly.
Thank you very much! ray:


----------

